# Ohio River 8.23.09



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well myself and "Salmonid" hit the mighty O today. We launched at Tanners. Getting shad was pretty easy right there by the ramp. Had a decent day fishing new water that we don't fish, trying to get ready for some tournaments coming up.

First fish of the day was my second blue of the year at 11 pounds, took a piece of shad in about 40 foot of water.










Ended up catching 5 flatheads today as well as a drum that took some fresh caught and cut skipjack.

It was a nice day to be out, not too hot, and there were not many pleasure craft out until this afternoon.

To top the day off, we managed to catch about 80 skipjack, most of them in the 6 inch range, but caught 2 around 15 inches or so.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations on the nice blue. How big were the Flatheads you caught?


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm tired of seeing your ugly mug behind a nice fish! LOL

Looks like Miami-Fort in the background - that's my stretch of water! I haven't been out in a while though but glad to see someone catching 'em!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Biggest flattie was around 10 pounds rest were 5 pounds or smaller.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

what were you catchin the skipjacks on im heading to the ohio river sat and have no clue about what to catch them on


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

catfishing22 said:


> what were you catchin the skipjacks on im heading to the ohio river sat and have no clue about what to catch them on


Sabiki rigs and I make my own jig rigs. The bigger ones were caught on the jig rigs I make. The sabiki rigs were catching a lot of small ones.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

The Yeti said:


> I'm tired of seeing your ugly mug behind a nice fish! LOL
> 
> Looks like Miami-Fort in the background - that's my stretch of water! I haven't been out in a while though but glad to see someone catching 'em!


Looks like they were fishing in front of the the old ferry landing at Aroura (spellin??) that would be directly behind the camera man. But Im just guessing Nice fish, congrats & keep up the good work!!


----------



## gobie (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the drifting info. Going to try it in the bellville pool. 
Not too many blue cats up this way yet. 
Thanks a lot


----------

